# Condensation



## Dill

Just got back from a weekend away at Teesside, the amount of codensation on every window was untrue. We left the roof vent open a small amount too. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## Morphology

Karcher Window Vacs are good at sucking the condensation off windows.

Better than cloths / sponges IMHO


----------



## cabby

Well, it all depends on the amount of people in the van, any dogs as well.How cold was it outside and how high was the heating.Plus of course how big is the van.Do you use the night settings on the windows.
Did you have to get a mop and bucket out.  
Do make sure now that you are back to give it a good airing.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee

Was that unusual?

If it doesn't usually steam up, check for a leak. Something different must have caused it. 8O 

Dave


----------



## GEMMY

Poor man Karcher on sale this week at Aldi  

tony


----------



## deefordog

We use a Meaco DD8L dehumidifier during these colder months and although not cheap, we never suffer from condensation at all. We also use a screen cover. There are two of us plus a dog!


----------



## Al42

deefordog said:


> We use a Maeco DD8L dehumidifier during these colder months and although not cheap, we never suffer from condensation at all. We also use a screen cover. There are two of us plus a dog!


Do you not realise that de humidifiers do no good whatsoever, you are simply trying to de humidify the world !!! (According to some)

From a confirmed dehumidifier.


----------



## deefordog

Really? No dehumidifier = condensation. Why do you think we bother otherwise?


----------



## Al42

deefordog said:


> Really? No dehumidifier = condensation. Why do you think we bother otherwise?


Comment was meant to be ironical, sorry if this did not come across in the post.

We too are a regular user of de humidifiers.......because they DO work

Only just found out to put smileys in the text :lol:


----------



## coppo

It all depends on various factors.

How many people, heavy breathing, cooking, drying wet clothes, pets, heating, ventilation.

I noticed that we don't get as much in our Murvi in winter as we did in our top of the range Hymer s class, that's probably because the insulation was far superior in the hymer so any condensation congregated on the windows.

Paul.


----------



## Evs54

Dill said:


> Just got back from a weekend away at Teesside, the amount of codensation on every window was untrue. We left the roof vent open a small amount too.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dill


Leaving a window open does not always work , cold air outside hits warm air inside creates condensation .


----------



## Zebedee

> Evs54 said:- a window open does not always work , cold air outside hits warm air inside creates condensation .


Called fog, I presume?

Where did that theory come from? It's a new one on me.

Dave


----------



## coppo

Evs54 said:


> Dill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from a weekend away at Teesside, the amount of codensation on every window was untrue. We left the roof vent open a small amount too.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dill
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving a window open does not always work , cold air outside hits warm air inside creates condensation .
Click to expand...

Condensation is created when humid air hits a cold surface such a single glazed window etc.

Having a window open will help a lot, as the moisture is able to escape out. The moisture created inside has to go somewhere, it will attach to the coldest surface.

Paul.


----------



## stewartwebr

Hi Dill

Just back from Brighton in our new N&B and I commented on the amount of condensation on the plastic windows. We had no condensation on the windscreen with a shutter closed and the heater on to heat the void between the glass and the shutter (until we opened it). We also has no condensation on the double glazed side windows. 

However, we had a large amount on the rear plastic bedroom windows. So much so I had to dry it up with kitchen roll. 

I was thinking it was due to the 45mm double aluminium sides making far superior insulation, certainly a lot more than my previous Burstners. 

Don't think its anything to worry about.


----------



## deefordog

> Al42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comment was meant to be ironical, sorry if this did not come across in the post.
> 
> We too are a regular user of de humidifiers.......because they DO work
> 
> Only just found out to put smileys in the text :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I misunderstood . SWMBO says I'm a wanchor for not reading the post properly.
Click to expand...


----------



## nicholsong

Ii our Arto(2003) we have never had condensation on the plastic windows nor the cab side windows, but we do on the windscreen, but we deal with that with a Kaercher Vac (bottom to top). We have been out in cold temperatures but not mid-winter and maybe the air is drier here than near the Atlantic.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY

All across the country the dealers have dehumidifiers sucking up the condensation from 1000's of vans on the forecourts

tony


----------



## Mrplodd

Its important to realise where condensation comes from. 

Warm air will hold more moisture in suspension than collet air.

When the warm air comes into contact with a colder surface the air cannot hold the moisture so it condenses out onto the cold surface. Increasing the heating will ONLY mean the air can hold more moisture in suspension (and it will still condensed out on a cold window etc) 

There are basically 2 ways of preventing it. Better insulation on the cold surfaces (not possible in respect of the windows) or INCREASE the amount of ventilation.

Dehumidifies work well within an enclosed environment. A motorhome is semi enclosed, but, because of the drop vents in the floor "fresh" (damp?) air will always find its way in from outside, that's why dehumidifies in unoccupied motor homes continually draw moisture out of the air!!

I have never ever had an issue with condensation in my MH when it's not in use, BUT I do make sure it's always well ventilated. 

If we are away in the MH and it's very cold outside I always make sure that I use the external screen covers and put all of the blinds across the windows/roof lights inside. Then come the morning I make sure the MH is ventilated as soon as possible. 

Andy


----------



## Dill

Hi we did have the windows on the night vents at first but we thought it was a bit draughty so closed them and opened main roof vent ajar. It was very windy too. I sucked up water with our Kurcher window vac every hour or so. No problem really with windscreen as the shutter was down. What did surprise me was the amount of condensation on the side double glazed windows. Didn't have this problem with our old Elegance at all. I don't think there's any fault just down to better insulation. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## nicholsong

GEMMY said:


> All across the country the dealers have dehumidifiers sucking up the condensation from 1000's of vans on the forecourts
> 
> tony


And a few punters! :lol:

OR was that what you were implying?


----------



## VanFlair

We have just started using a silver screen on our Flair only been down to about -3 so far but windscreen condensation free as are the other windows, without the screen the windscreen would have been dripping. We do always leave the vent open over the kitchen area and if cooking the fan comes on and extracts cooking steam out of the van, we sleep with the windows on the night vents and the heating off but the rest of the time we run it at about 19 degrees.

Martin


----------



## Evs54

Zebedee said:


> Evs54 said:- a window open does not always work , cold air outside hits warm air inside creates condensation .
> 
> 
> 
> Called fog, I presume?
> 
> Where did that theory come from? It's a new one on me.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Good on you , go back to school .


----------



## stewartwebr

Dill, you are right in your comparison to the Elegance. The plastic windows in my N&B are different manufacturer to the ones in the Burstner. 

When I close the N&B window I align the lever into a bracket at the bottom, push the red button and turn the handle 90 Degrees, in doing so this action pulls two levers on each side of the window along with two on the bottom corners giving a very tight seal. I think this may be the reason for the condensation. Perhaps the elegance did not have quiet as tight a seal and the slight draft may have acted as ventilation, enough to assist in the elimination of the condensation. 

As for the front screen. With the shutter down and the heater on in the void we have not suffered and condensation. Unlike the elegance, which we found the only cure being an external front screen like yourself.


----------



## GEMMY

"Good on you , go back to school "

----------------------------------------------------------

I'm enrolling tomorrow :roll: 

tony


----------



## vicdicdoc

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbu...duct-detail/ps/p/handheld-window-vac-cleaner/


----------



## GEMMY

Nothing like repeating post No.5 :lol: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee

> Evs54 said:- Good on you , go back to school .


I don't need to.

You are the one who doesn't understand basic physics I'm afraid.

So if it's very cold outside you close all the windows so that no cold air can come into contact with the warm, humid air inside????

Sorry, but that is nonsense. Read Mr Plodd's post for a clear and simple explanation. >> here <<

I await your next objectionable reply with eager anticipation!

Dave


----------



## nicholsong

MrPlodd and Zebedee are correct.

Geoff


----------



## Al42

Simple low cost method to avoid condensation when using your motorhome in freezing weather........leave all windows and door open so that the inside is well ventilated and the inside temperature equalises with the outside temperature. Result....no condensation but bloody cold


----------



## Zebedee

It would work Al, but your fingers would be too cold to type . . . so I presume you recommend it as a theory, rather than from first experience! :lol: :lol: 

Dave :wink:


----------



## nicholsong

Al42 said:


> Simple low cost method to avoid condensation when using your motorhome in freezing weather........leave all windows and door open so that the inside is well ventilated and the inside temperature equalises with the outside temperature. Result....no condensation but bloody cold


Might be the best solution for anybody who does not understand the cause of the problem :roll: :lol:


----------



## Al42

I think most people have a basic understanding of the physics involved, warm moist air + cold surface = condensation.

The contentious issue seems to be how to minimise the problem, a well insulated van with decent double glazed windows obviously helps.

For us with large areas of single glazed glass in the living space then I have to say that the best solution we have found is to use a good de humidifier. We need to keep the living space warm, the windows are cold, that is a simple fact that cannot be altered.

The de humidifier recirculates and dries the warm air in the van thus reducing condensation, obviously cold moist air enters the van through normal ventilation but the de humidifier *does* significantly reduce condensation.

It is a simple observable fact, regardless of theoretical physics that says de humidifiers will only work in a hermetically sealed space.

Do air conditioners only work in hermetically sealed spaces? They obviously work best with windows and doors closed but this is not sealed completely and they still have a significant effect.

The same can be said of de humidifiers.


----------



## Baron1

Another thing to remember is to always lower your pull down bed (if you have one) after you return from a trip away in the van and leave it down for a week, the mattress holds a lot of moisture and it will condense on the roof and curtains if the bed is left in the raised position.

We never leave any heating on in the van during the winter when it is not in use as warm air holds a lot more moisture than cold air, also we leave the roof vents open very slightly to allow entry and circulation of fresh air.

We have never had any problems with moisture/dampness in the van using these methods.

Mel.


----------



## Zebedee

Same as you Mel, but I have just bought a very cheap de-humidifier which was on special offer. :roll:

I think some folk expect them to *suck *the moisture out of the air and work miracles, which of course they don't, and won't. They can only ever reduce the amount of moisture in the air - by a bit.

BUT - they are not going to make it worse. They can only improve the situation, and _(as the actress cried to the bishop, whist waving her wooden leg)_ *every little helps*!

That's the salient point I think, and why I finally got one. I don't expect the result to be dramatic, but if the air in the van is only a little bit drier, (_for very little initial and ongoing expenditure_) then it has to be worthwhile.

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner

Zebedee said:


> Same as you Mel, but I have just bought a very cheap de-humidifier which was on special offer. :roll:
> 
> I think some folk expect them to *suck *the moisture out of the air and work miracles, which of course they don't, and won't. They can only ever reduce the amount of moisture in the air - by a bit.
> 
> BUT - they are not going to make it worse. They can only improve the situation, and _(as the actress cried to the bishop, whist waving her wooden leg)_ *every little helps*!
> 
> That's the salient point I think, and why I finally got one. I don't expect the result to be dramatic, but if the air in the van is only a little bit drier, (_for very little initial and ongoing expenditure_) then it has to be worthwhile.
> 
> Dave


The air in the van has to be *only a little drier* to divert moisture away from absorbant surfaces such as cushions and mattresses.
I've always used a dehumid sinc I first had a motorhome and never suffered from mould or mildew. Unlike when I had a caravan and didn't even know what a dehumidifier was.
I'm not trying to parch the air just preventing the absorbent materials acting like a sponge and accumulating moisture.


----------



## Evs54

Zebedee said:


> Same as you Mel, but I have just bought a very cheap de-humidifier which was on special offer. :roll:
> 
> I think some folk expect them to *suck *the moisture out of the air and work miracles, which of course they don't, and won't. They can only ever reduce the amount of moisture in the air - by a bit.
> 
> BUT - they are not going to make it worse. They can only improve the situation, and _(as the actress cried to the bishop, whist waving her wooden leg)_ *every little helps*!
> 
> That's the salient point I think, and why I finally got one. I don't expect the result to be dramatic, but if the air in the van is only a little bit drier, (_for very little initial and ongoing expenditure_) then it has to be worthwhile.
> 
> Dave


A good de humidifier will suck all the moisture out of a room until it is bone dry , also if you are not carefull it will dry out timbers and crack them , used them often in the building. Also to my previous post I said does not always work , obviously you did not read that part too busy trying to pick on other peoples answers .


----------



## Baron1

ooooh eerr, somebody's got out of bed on the wrong side this morning!


----------



## Evs54

Baron1 said:


> ooooh eerr, somebody's got out of bed on the wrong side this morning!


I was up early , and just back from work , 10mins to relax and then more work around the house .


----------



## Baron1

As previously stated, a dehumidifier will work best in a sealed area and probably work too well, however in a Motorhome or caravan it will not be in a sealed area and will, to an extent, draw in air from drop holes etc. but it will still work adequately to prevent moisture damaging the interior.
Mel


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks for not disappointing me Evs54.

I knew I'd get a stroppy answer if I waited long enough! :lol: :lol:


----------



## alphadee

When we run our dehumidifier overnight we usually empty about a litre of water down the sink in the morning, ...a litre that would have otherwise been condensation on the windows. When using the dehumidifier, we don't even need the silver screens on. Only possible when on EHU obviously, otherwise screens definitely needed. They have very compact and lightweight dehumidifiers in Aldi at the moment, under £30.


----------



## Mrplodd

It's a bit like those who have purchased motorhome specific sat navs They have paid a lot of Money for them so they are never going to admit they don't actually make much of a difference are they?

My view is if you are happy with your choice then that's fine by me. As I said previously, I have never suffered from problematic condensation in any motorhome I have owned, whether whilst using it OR when parked on the driveway, but I DO ensure it is well ventilated at all times. That works fine for me, if it doesn't work for you and you feel a de-humidifier is what you need then Who am I to tell you are wrong??

All down to personal choices isn't it?


----------



## GEMMY

Whilst away in Dec. at the xmas markets, I deliberately at first left the outside screen off the front for two nights to actually create condensation. This allowed me to use my Karcher to clean the internal side of the windscreen of its build up of gunge.  

tony


----------



## 747

Try bathing more often Tony to avoid gunge.


----------

